# An 'accurate' Mitre Saw?



## Chrome (Oct 21, 2011)

I would like some opinions or recommendations please...

I'm looking for accuracy for my new Mitre Saw... I was originally budgeting about £250 but I think I'll have to go to about £600 to get something highly accurate.

I don't want to have to 'buy twice' because I made the wrong choice. I want an all-rounder capable of almost anything, but specifically want the cut angles to be spot on once it's calibrated (but preferably one that will be 100% straight out of the box)... 

One of my interests with getting into turning is producing complex segmented bowls and hollow forms, which of course calls for highly accurate angled cuts.

Currently considering the Makita LS1016L 260mm with it's rather impressive DXT - Deep accurate cutting technology. But would consider Metabo, Bosch, Dewalt or any 'major' brand if it comes within budget. I will also need to cut alloy for making flight cases, so bear that in mind.

Do you have any saw suggestions based on experience that will come within a £600 budget?


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Chrome said:


> I would like some opinions or recommendations please...
> 
> I'm looking for accuracy for my new Mitre Saw... I was originally budgeting about £250 but I think I'll have to go to about £600 to get something highly accurate.
> 
> ...


I guess that it all depends upon what you consider "accurate."

I have a Craftsman sliding, compound (only one direction of tilt) miter saw that has been acceptable accurate for all work I have asked it to do.

It is a low end Craftsman that I only paid $190 for several years ago.

George


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

All miter saws are supposed to be accurate out of the box. If it isn't take it back. I have several saws, the one I use most is a Craftsman CMS, purchased new about 15 years ago.









 







.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I use a Dewalt 12" compound miter saw. I've never had any accuracy issues with it.


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

Steve Neul said:


> I use a Dewalt 12" compound miter saw. I've never had any accuracy issues with it.


I have one of those also. I guess it depends on how accurate we define accuracy. On mine the main aluminum casting, which is part of the fence, is not perfectly true. So, if I square the blade to cut 90 degrees on the left, cutting on the right hand side is slightly off. It is not much, but for real accurate work I have to adjust for this.


----------



## Bonka (Mar 24, 2011)

*Miter*

Maybe I'm just fussy. My DeWalt 12'' SCMS cuts a goog 45d. I then take the pieces to my 45d shooting board and take off a little "fluff." The difference is remarkable. The joints almost dissapear. The hand plan should be a low angle. In my case it is a Lee Valley Low Angle Jack.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

Festool Kapex. It has variable speed so you can cut aluminum and such with it (which I do quite often), I have worked it hard for the last 3 years and I have not had to make one single adjustment to it.

Sure people will scoff at me for paying 1300 bucks for a miter saw, but it is an investment. It lets me be quicker and still have deadly accuracy out of a 47lb. package.


----------



## Calzone (May 15, 2012)

Maybe I'm a little brand bias, but Makita is the way to go.
And diablo blades, don't forget those
mmm Diablo...


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I have a DeWalt 12" CSM and am very happy with it. I have to say that since I started using a higher quality miter gauge on my table saw, my miter saw sees little use. When using a miter saw, you have to remember that there are inaccuracies created by user error. Such things as not pulling the handle straight down when making a cut or not having the stock tight to the fence. If you are looking for accuracy for picture frames, boxes and other woodworking project, I would suggest looking into a higher quality miter gauge for your TS. If you are looking for something to use in contruction projects, the miter saw would be the way to go. With that being said, either will work just fine with proper calibration, use and care.


----------



## Benny Blanco (Apr 21, 2012)

Kenbo,
What are you using for a miter gage?


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

I was very surprised at the accuracy of my Hitachi 10". No miter slots in my table, so it works for me.


----------



## Chrome (Oct 21, 2011)

After a few recommendations I took a long hard look at the DeWalt range. I particularly liked some of the features and have gone for the Dewalt DW717XPS... Should be here in a few days!







Thanks for the help. http://www.woodworkforums.com/editpost.php?do=editpost&p=1491291


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

WillemJM said:


> I have one of those also. I guess it depends on how accurate we define accuracy. On mine the main aluminum casting, which is part of the fence, is not perfectly true. So, if I square the blade to cut 90 degrees on the left, cutting on the right hand side is slightly off. It is not much, but for real accurate work I have to adjust for this.


 As long as I have a sharp blade my saw cuts perfect 90 degrees on either side.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Benny Blanco said:


> Kenbo,
> What are you using for a miter gage?


I use an INCRA 3000SE and love it.
:thumbsup:


----------

